# Yet another Netflix phishing scam



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The new scam comes in a phishing email that's been designed to look like it came straight from Netflix itself, using the company logo and everything. It's definitely more sophisticated than the _last_ Netflix email phishing attempt.

All the screens look pretty convincing, especially if you're the sort that doesn't pay much attention to the corresponding URLs of a page you're on, but that's the big telltale sign.

Images of Netflix shows like _The Crown_ are also employed in the scam, lending it an air of authenticity. But, nope, there's nothing actually wrong with your account._ M_ore than 100 million subscribers have been targeted by the scam thus far; there's no word as to how those emails were obtained.

Source: New phishing scam hits emails of Netflix subscribers


----------



## l'Aucherie (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, I received this myself and, like you say, it looked pretty convincing. I warned everyone I know with a Netflix account to beware of it. You have to think if they got email addresses why not payment details although that is obviously what the originator of the email was fishing for. Netflix had better get in front of this by owning up to what happened. On the other hand, I got a similar email from iTunes, so Netflix may not be the source of the email leak.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

l'Aucherie said:


> Yeah, I received this myself and, like you say, it looked pretty convincing. I warned everyone I know with a Netflix account to beware of it. You have to think if they got email addresses why not payment details although that is obviously what the originator of the email was fishing for. Netflix had better get in front of this by owning up to what happened. On the other hand, I got a similar email from iTunes, so Netflix may not be the source of the email leak.


I get those emails from NF, Amazon, iTunes...they just keep coming. If you read the emails carefully it becomes apparent they are scams.

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

A good rule is never respond directly from an email. If I think there is a chance the email is reporting a real problem I go to the website (Netflix, iTunes, etc.) as I normally would. I also refuse to give any information when I receive an unsolicited phone call.


----------

